# am i a bad hedgehog owner



## ShadyImaging (Aug 23, 2014)

so my hedgehogs name is Tech and I have had him for maybe close to a month and I'm starting to get worried everytime I hold him he jumps and hisses at me then uncurls and imediately runs out of my hands. I don't know whether that's him being stressed and not liking me or if he's just trying to explore either way I'm at my wits end because I just want him to like me. I just want him to be happy and I feel like I'm not providing him with thatand I love him dearly but am I doing something wrong please help anyone! I need advice


----------



## gracefulchaos01 (Mar 19, 2014)

He uncurls? Then you are totally headed in the right direction  
Not all hedgehogs are cuddlers. A lot of them are explorers. And it sounds like you have an explorer. 
If he uncurls then seriously, he doesn't hate you. Let him run around in a hedgie safe pen, or area for a while. Bribe him with treats, hold him for a few minutes, then let him roam a bit more. Keep things with your smell near him or in his cage. Talk to him often. Reach out to touch him when he is in his cage. He will most likely huff at you when you do this, but it will become a routine. 
It's only been a month. It's ok. Sometimes these things take a long time. You are doing fine.


----------

